# Where to live / work etc



## stevel4 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello all you have made your dream a realilty,

Can you help us achieve ours.

I am sure you have all seen these threads a hundred times, but if any one can help this would be very much appreciated.
My wife, son & i, are looking to move to Spain, to get away from the UK way of life (all work no play) etc.
Our son is 16 so no schools are required.
As you guys have already done this can you help.
We are looking to rent for a year but during this time will need to look for work.
I am learning spanish slowly, but my wife struggles, i am an accountant, are we better looking at the costa del sol, purely because of the " britishness & work opportunities or would we be better looking elsewhere.
We want to live as close to the beach as possible and do not want to be miles from anywhere. We will hopefully have approx 60,000 euros to live on until work can be found.

Thank you for your help & time

Steve & Family


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would suggest you come over and have an extended holiday before making a break from the UK. See what area suits you best, how you feel and how easy or not it is to get work. There are lots of brits going back to the UK because work is hard to come by. I finally got a job after three years and TBH, I work full time and earn less in a month than I did in a week in the UK. Not that I mind cos its a challenge and my money isnt pivotal to us staying here (my husband commutes to work in the UK). My point is that to earn anywhere near as much as you do in the UK you'll have to work all the hours god sends and more!!

Yes, its nicer here than the UK, but "the dream" isnt all its cracked up to be, the cost of living isnt much less than the UK, the rules and regulations arent much better and its a much harder way of life here!

But I dont want to put you off, cos it is lovely. So if you can afford it and dont burn your bridges, come over and try it!

Jo xxx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

stevel4 said:


> Our son is 16 so no schools are required.


Don´t you want him to get further education or learn a trade?



> As you guys have already done this can you help.
> We are looking to rent for a year but during this time will need to look for work.
> I am learning spanish slowly, but my wife struggles, i am an accountant, are we better looking at the costa del sol, purely because of the " britishness & work opportunities or would we be better looking elsewhere.


There is a 20% unemployment rate in spain. Jobs are very very rare. And you might have to look outside of your field of work (especially when you are not 100% fluent in spanish and don´t know the spanish fiscal system). Wages are way lower than in the UK as well. I would suggest something along the costas (Costa del Sol or Costa Blanca), cause the expat market might be your only chance of finding a job (in whatever form it might be).



> We want to live as close to the beach as possible and do not want to be miles from anywhere. We will hopefully have approx 60,000 euros to live on until work can be found.


Having a decent amount of money to get you going for 1-3 years is a very reasonable thing to do. What you shouldn´t do is burn your bridges like selling eventual property etc. If it doesn´t work out it makes the process of going back much easier (yes we see people returning on a daily basis, cause they´ve failed finding a job or did not realise that Spain is not only sun shine and beaches 365 days a year).


----------



## AloraAnn (Jul 7, 2010)

It's a lovely way of life but remember, it is a way of life and not a forever holiday. My advice, for what it's worth, is to decide what you all want to do with your time, what type of life are you looking for, what does your son want to do in the future It's not easy to find work and money quickly disappears. This step will take you on to the next question, where do you want to live? Do you want a big English community or not? Hope this helps.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I couldn't agree more with the comments here. Life in Spain IS superb compared the the UK when all things are considered but despite what many people thing it is not all about sun sea and sand. Depending on your area the weather can be horrific in winter. In my area, this year we have had about 3 months of summer but from last October until July was terrible - rain, snow (yes snow), hurricane force gales, and endless power cuts!

Also the way of life is great but certainly takes some adapting to. "Why do today hat you can put off until tomorrow" is the genral attitude which can take some getting used to as a Brit. 

I echo what everyone says, work is very ahrd to find but if you have some cash to see you through for a year or two that is good. I would stll urge you to look for work from day one though because funds go quickly!

Your son is of concern for me. He is of an age where he needs to find work, if he doesn't speak fluent spanish what will he do? Remember there are countless Spanish lads his age jsut leaving school who can't get work. With no experience, and no qualifications as such he could find it very hard to make a life here and gain his independence. 

Biggest tip I can give you is to try to make friends with as many Spaniards as possible. Learn the language and mingle. It is very easy to fall into a "Brit Click" but the more you immerse yourself with the locals the better your chances of making it!

Most of all - if you come over - ENJOY this beautiful country!


----------



## AloraAnn (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, that's exactly my thoughts. When we came to Spain 9 years ago we decided to use the local Spanish shops, and ask the Spanish for their advice etc. We are now part of the community and have a mixture of Spanish and English friends. Try and remember you are in Spain and the Spanish culture is different. One English man once complained to me about the children playing in the street at 10.30 at night and the women sat on their doorsteps until midnight talking. Well, this is what they do. In the summer it's a lovely part of the day. My answer to him was to go out and enjoy their company or shut your door and think about returning to the UK because, maybe, the easy going lifestyle didn't suit him. The Spanish play hard but oh, if they are lucky to have work, they work hard too.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

AloraAnn said:


> Yes, that's exactly my thoughts. When we came to Spain 9 years ago we decided to use the local Spanish shops, and ask the Spanish for their advice etc. We are now part of the community and have a mixture of Spanish and English friends. Try and remember you are in Spain and the Spanish culture is different. One English man once complained to me about the children playing in the street at 10.30 at night and the women sat on their doorsteps until midnight talking. Well, this is what they do. In the summer it's a lovely part of the day. My answer to him was to go out and enjoy their company or shut your door and think about returning to the UK because, maybe, the easy going lifestyle didn't suit him. The Spanish play hard but oh, if they are lucky to have work, they work hard too.


In our village the locals sit out until all hours on the doorsteps talking - personally i think it is lovely! And yes, the children play in the street BUT, that's all they do - play! Before I left the UK I lived in a reasonably nice area, brand new estate but kids didn;t PLAY, they hung around in groups, shouting abuse at passers by. I have never had this with spanish.

In fact, the other night I was walking through the street int he early hours of the morning and was approached by a group of Spanish youths. Naturally you think "oh heck" but one asked me if I had a cigarette, I politely said no and he thanked me, apologised for troubling me and quietly walked away.... anyone experienced this in the UK? 

:focus:Sorry, woffling on now!!! Spanish culture is a world apart but the best thing is to embrace it, and live it and enjoy it!


----------



## AloraAnn (Jul 7, 2010)

Please don't take the comments as negative. Some people never think about the move in detail.
Think about telephone, internet, electricity and water deliveries if you decide a country life/small town is for you. We have friends who live deep in the country with no mob. signal.


----------



## AloraAnn (Jul 7, 2010)

I love the way the teenage boys are so polite. They are not embarrassed about giving you a hug and kiss when they meet you in the street. They carry umbrellas when it's raining and don't worry about a jacket to keep warm in winter. The girls talk about their week-end and their families with great enthusiasm. Oh now I'm going on. But it's great here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its difficult not to be negative, cos altho its a dream, sadly, the dream side of it tends to be very short lived. Once the novelty has worn off, life goes on! Same s***, different place. All your issues, worries and stresses tend to come with you. Your son is a worry, cos there is no job seekers allowance or benefits here, so he will be very much your financial responsibility until such time as he can get some kind of work, which may be hard, altho Spain is very much a place of who you know, not what!

But give it a temporary shot, try to keep a life line to the UK and maybe wait til the spring, cos the winter weather here isnt all that pleasant in the winter, as Steve has pointed out

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its difficult not to be negative, cos altho its a dream, sadly, the dream side of it tends to be very short lived.Jo xxx


Sorry to be sour but no way did I see moving to Spain as a 'dream'. We just decided we wanted to live somewhere else, that's all.
Dreams have got to be about better things than a bit more sunshine and cheap alcohol.
And from what I've seen people work a damn sight harder in Spain and for less money.
When you say you are an accountant.....do you mean 'Chartered Accountant'?
If you have professional qualifications then there may be work opportunities in that field Gibraltar.
Shiny Andy knows about that kind of thing.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Sorry to be sour but no way did I see moving to Spain as a 'dream'. We just decided we wanted to live somewhere else, that's all.
> Dreams have got to be about better things than a bit more sunshine and cheap alcohol.
> And from what I've seen people work a damn sight harder in Spain and for less money.
> When you say you are an accountant.....do you mean 'Chartered Accountant'?
> ...


couldnt agree more! i LOVE my life here but i work much harder than in the UK. I am not by any means complaining, I enjoy my life here, In the Uk it is about keeping up with the neighbours - here its about enjoying life. I am lucky because i love my work and thankfully am always busy. Being self employed in my work is flexible but most of my friends who work are employed and work much more than they ever did in the uk for less money.

Having said that I also have a lot of friends who have NO work (including spanish)! I guess those of us who work whoudl be thankful - don't come out here without something planned!


----------



## stevel4 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you to everybody whom has commented

Your advice is very much appreciated

Thanks again

Steve


----------

